# So I've been practicing my drawing-MOAR ARTZ



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I never could really draw on paint, but I've been practicing, eventually I'd like to start animating.

I thought I'd show off just a few things I've drawn so far

I know they're not that good, and I know the anatomy sucks lol, but hey o3o atleast it's something eh?

these are all of my Fursona, Fireclaw o3o









(this one was a lazy one I did in literally 4 minutes)


















(pssst! that little red thing is supposed to be a brick o3o)
the white cat is Fireclaws mate, Swiftheart









(my favorite so far)









(I like this one too, but I should have made the tail longer)









(I made a dragon =D)









(something a bit creepy xD)

hope you all enjoy!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I love your work! Your style is quirky and unique.  My favourites are Hoopla and Squishy.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks! ^^ I don't know why, but I am going to do alot of drawings with Squishy in them. I have done a few more in the Squishy saga xD










(no Squishy! don't do dat!









(heeere's squishy! xD









(I'm really sorry about this...really o3o)

it's become a bit of an obsession lol, a bit like writting is to me, once I get into the swing, I can't stop, but they say practice makes perfect o3o, so I'm trying a bunch of different styles lol, once I get practiced enough drawing Fireclaw I will start drawing some of my other characters =D


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

that last ones looks a bit of a perve!!LOL
they are very good, perhaps a short comic strip next?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You have a unique style; very interesting. Don't stop!


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's a couple more things I've worked on




































(this one was a bit lazy)


















(did this one today, Cats: Fireclaw, obviously, white cat:Swiftheart, Orange and white catragonflight, Fireclaw and Swifthearts son, Gray cat:Leafstorm: Fireclaws brother, Rabbit:Squishy)

I didn't think it'd be so small, but the sign the orange and white cat is holding says "pie"


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

This is the cutest. It reminds me of my little golden books I had as a kid...and also this..


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

I love these, they're so unique! Appreciated the Finding Nemo reference too haha :lol: You can see how you've improved already aswell, the most recent one in particular is really very good 

...Sorry just seen that I was a bit late with that :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You have progressed nicely; more! more!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I see you know teh interwebz. Fun stuff!


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

*flails* I've been meaning to update this o3o time has been Getting away from me, plus I've been going through some junk, so.

but anyways, here are some more I am particularly proud of, well, the three newest ones

This one is kinda herp derpy, I didn't realize until too late how dumb it looked o3o









Also herp derpy o3o but everyone loves kittens









Like this one, but wanna re-do it
another of my cats, Mistyfeather, in a nutshell, she goes crazy after he mate and kits die within just weeks of one another









Also like this one, did it the other day, something I said to my cousin when she said something dumb









Did this one when I was having a down...week..or two =I (depression rocks!...not -3-)
Dragonflight(cat in front) all depressed because his mate (brown cat) left him for the other cat


----------

